
The Girls Next Door  - not_paul_graham
http://www.5280.com/girlsnextdoor/?src=longreads&mc_cid=54948c4afe&mc_eid=99af5e345c
======
reubenmorais
Took me a while to realize: you have to scroll down to see the content.

~~~
fernly
In Chrome, it doesn't scroll. It appears to be only the image and the
headline. (Edit: nope, nor Firefox either, for me)

~~~
jaredsohn
It does scroll in Chrome. However, you have to scroll for a bit before
anything beyond the scrollbar changes.

------
fit2rule
Slavery in America is something that really needs to be discussed openly and
in free society. People believing that slavery doesn't/can't exist in their
modern world really need to be exposed to the truth: there is more slavery now
than there ever was.

~~~
tmerr
When you say there's more slavery now than there ever was I can't tell whether
you're exaggerating or know something that I don't. As far as America goes, it
seems like a stark difference between now and 150 years ago when 13% of the
population consisted of slaves [0]. If you're referring to third world
countries that's more understandable due to the number of young workers
building products for wealthier countries.

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1860_United_States_Census](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1860_United_States_Census)

~~~
fit2rule
[http://www.globalslaveryindex.org/report/](http://www.globalslaveryindex.org/report/)

It is estimated that the US has 60,000 slaves _today_ , per definition. So no,
its not over yet in the US.

However, world-wide: approximately 30 million people fit the definition of
enslaved humans.

One thing, though: the US Prison System is considered by some to be
industrialized slavery. If this is included in the statistics, the US
enslavement index goes way, way up.

